# wireless trail cam



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Anybody using these cams? if so do you need to purchase a plan from your cell phone carrier? and how much. pro,s and cons. of these cams


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Most of these wireless cameras have set plans with different providers. Usually 3g coverage with ATT or Verizon


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Typically $10-$20 per month. My buddy has moultrie cams and just pays them. Look up moultrie mobile and they have a pricing plan based on how many pics or MB. This technology is a real game changer for those who archery hunt.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Buckeye eye camera located in Athens Ohio. The camera is radio transmitter operation. Talk with the owner Ted Gilfert. 

https://www.buckeyecameras.com/


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I run the spartan. Love it. It’s 4G and it’s only $5 a month through Verizon. Awesome quality photos which is usually something you lose with wireless but on Spartans you do not.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We have a spypoint. Pay them for a plan sends pictures through the app. Get 100 free a month. Got to pull the card for video. Has sound and great viedo.


----------

